

ZeroNet: Decentralized websites using Bitcoin crypto and the BitTorrent network - sphinxo
http://zeronet.io/

======
erikpukinskis
Very cool. I would be really curious to see how the incentives/performance/etc
of this would differ from something like Ethereum!

------
s_henry_paulson
a secret browser, where you can never clear your history because it will kill
the internet for everyone

------
doublextremevil
how does this compare to ipfs.io?

